# Building libc libs results in error



## sossego (May 27, 2013)

```
building shared library libc.so.7
/usr/bin/ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in a shared object.
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [libc.so.7] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libc.
```

FreeBSD 10.0 i386 with /usr/src less than two weeks old.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2013)

When building or attempting to build -CURRENT one should really follow (and report to) freebsd-current@.


----------



## cpm@ (May 27, 2013)

Try this workaround: 
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2013-May/042143.html.


----------

